# euro exchange rate



## Techno100

has been going up the last week and Caxton rose at least 4 times throughout today, I'm getting ready to text my euro purchase for Xmas when I think it's stopped climbing 8)
Note the change to texting format as of TODAY

LOAD 
To LOAD your card send a text to +447537402025 in the following format:

[LOAD] 
[Last 4 digits of your Caxton card number] 
[Day Day Month Month of your date of birth]
ie if you're born on the 24th July you would put 2407
[Amount] 
For example: LOAD 1042 2407 500 
(please ensure that there is a space between each section) 
N.B. Express the amount you wish loaded in the currency of the card, 
ie. If you are loading your euro card - we will know you require euros because you have inputted the last 4 digits of your euro card.


----------



## 113016

This reminded me that I have the FairFX card which is usually a better rate than the Caxton but charges 1.5 euro per service till withdrawal and nil for purchases

http://www.fairfx.com/travelcardl

http://www.caxtonfxcard.com/

and I was going to apply for a Caxton and I need it ready for when the rate is right.
I don't like all of my eggs in the same basket.

Applied, accepted and waiting for the card
Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## goldi

Afternoon all,


The euro might weaken a bit more because of the Irish problems ??





norm 




But its a gamble


----------



## 113016

goldi said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> The euro might weaken a bit more because of the Irish problems ??
> 
> norm
> 
> But its a gamble


I think it may weaken not just for Ireland, but for other reasons and I will be waiting! I hope!

Still have a few or maybe a few more euro's on the EairFX that I got at 120E to 1£


----------



## bognormike

My wife's off to Spain with her sister next week, and I topped up our Euro card today at 1.145. Will keep an eye out for a decent rise so we can get some more on board for a trip over the channel for Christmas markets?


----------



## 04HBG

Every time the pound reaches a figure of around £1 to 1.20 euros it seems somebody in power opens up and drives it back down delibaretly.
Keep your eyes on it and make the most of it before it dives back down.

RD


----------



## Techno100

It finished at 1:1580 yesterday and fell a lot today 

Mike! it's actually at 1:1540 right now :roll:

AND all of you can always check the current rate by clicking my signature :wink: if you dont have it shortcutted on your desktop already!


----------



## Stanner

I notice they select who they compare their rate with carefully - no sign of Nationwide.

And I checked out the "Photo Competition" on Caxton's site as well while I was there and found this in the rules.



> By entering your pictures you are giving us permission to use these pictures for future purposes.


So they are copyright thieves as well.


----------



## Techno100

They can NEVER take your copyright. For the purposes of whatever competition yes perhaps BUT to go further and make money from YOUR work would not hold water in court IMHO

The current nationwide rate would be useful to know???

They hold their cards CLOSE to their chest? can't find any rates from them
http://www.nationwide.co.uk/current_account/foreigntransactions.htm


----------



## Techno100

Grath said:


> This reminded me that I have the FairFX card which is usually a better rate than the Caxton but charges 1.5 euro per service till withdrawal and nil for purchases
> 
> http://www.fairfx.com/travelcardl
> 
> http://www.caxtonfxcard.com/
> 
> and I was going to apply for a Caxton and I need it ready for when the rate is right.
> I don't like all of my eggs in the same basket.
> 
> Applied, accepted and waiting for the card
> Thanks for the reminder.


Cool 8) OOI what is the minimum purchase with FX?


----------



## Stanner

Techno100 said:


> They can NEVER take your copyright. For the purposes of whatever competition yes perhaps BUT to go further and make money from YOUR work would not hold water in court IMHO


If you submit and they then use a submission for any "future purpose" you don't have a leg to stand on as you accepted their terms.

I have had a picture stolen in just that way and because the promoters reserved the right to "use any submitted image in connection with the competition" there was nothing I could do, even though they used it to promote the competition the following year.

The promoting company did it, not the actual magazine which organised the competition, and as a result the magazine changed the rules after that as they felt it was wrongly used.


----------



## Techno100

I still think it means within the scope of the competition. I would sue with confidence

Anyway.... Nationwide? do they have the balls to give daily hour by hour exchange rates????? I doubt it  Can you load your card from anywhere for 12p? or free on contract can you draw and spend your euros free of charge? :roll: :lol:

As an aside I don't get hung up on pictures, I get the joy of getting some good one's and usually give them away or direct those who request pictures to make a donation to a selected charity.


----------



## Stanner

Techno100 said:


> I still think it means within the scope of the competition. I would sue with confidence


It's not what they mean it's what they say.



> Anyway.... Nationwide? do they have the balls to give daily hour by hour exchange rates????? I doubt it  Can you load your card from anywhere for 12p? or free on contract can you draw and spend your euros free of charge? :roll: :lol:


I have no idea but surely if Caxton don't quote NW's rate there must be a reason.

I don't use it any more because it now costs, but it wouldn't cost me anything to charge it before.

I've just opened a N&P Gold account and will use that from January onwards - it would be interesting to see how their rate compares to Caxton/N-wide/the rest.


----------



## Techno100

All those in the caxton list can be found individualy online by you and I but I can't find anything from nationwide so I imagine if we can't then neither can Caxton.


----------



## 113016

Techno100 said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> This reminded me that I have the FairFX card which is usually a better rate than the Caxton but charges 1.5 euro per service till withdrawal and nil for purchases
> 
> http://www.fairfx.com/travelcardl
> 
> http://www.caxtonfxcard.com/
> 
> and I was going to apply for a Caxton and I need it ready for when the rate is right.
> I don't like all of my eggs in the same basket.
> 
> Applied, accepted and waiting for the card
> Thanks for the reminder.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool 8) OOI what is the minimum purchase with FX?
Click to expand...

Hi Techno.

I opened my FairFX card via the Moneysaving site and it also at the time gave me £5 for free. and a free card. (you still get the £5 for free)
I am not sure what the minimum is but I loaded to start £100
Moneysaving is still today as you will see by the link saying that FairFX is the cheapest with Caxton 2nd cheapest

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/travel/cheap-travel-money#prepaid

There is that 1.50euro service till withdrawal fee, no fee for purchases, but as long as you withdraw a good amount it is covered by the top exchange rate.

Both FairFX and Caxton are run by the Newcastle BS


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

The Visa web site gives the guide rate that Nationwide use. link


----------



## Techno100

Not quite what I had in mind. What is wanted is a current How many euros will you sell me for £1 with no charges this minute.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

Yes the Visa site is more what their rate is on the day you ask it to quote. It will do the current day as well as past rates. I presume if you hit the continental hole in the wall on that day that is the conversion rate they use. My experience for in store spending with cards is the rate tends to vary. That may be that some places take a few days to present it to the bank or they maybe wait for a better daily rate to present it.


----------



## brockley

I've just checked FairFX against CaxtonFX for Euro exchange rates. £1 = 1.1515 Euros & 1.1540 Euros respectively. Not the first time I've seen Caxton ahead of the game.

The fluctuating minor differences in their exchange rates are just not worth worrying about, whereas their ATM cash withdrawal fees most certainly are. FairFX = 1.5 Euros. CaxtonFX = nil (outside UK). 

Now being a person with fairly short arms and quite deep pockets and not a very fast runner, I see the overriding advantage being that CaxtonFX allows me to withdraw cash as little and often as I like without being hit with the charges.


----------



## Chascass

Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:


> The Visa web site gives the guide rate that Nationwide use. link


Yes that is how I understand it, Visa are quoting 1.177516 euros to the £ today, if you withdraw 300 euros today at a ATM abroad with a Nationwide debit card, with the new charges deducted you would still receive 1.15 euros to the £.
Even with the new charges the rate is still hard to beat

Charlie


----------



## 113016

brockley said:


> I've just checked FairFX against CaxtonFX for Euro exchange rates. £1 = 1.1515 Euros & 1.1540 Euros respectively. Not the first time I've seen Caxton ahead of the game.
> 
> The fluctuating minor differences in their exchange rates are just not worth worrying about, whereas their ATM cash withdrawal fees most certainly are. FairFX = 1.5 Euros. CaxtonFX = nil (outside UK).
> 
> Now being a person with fairly short arms and quite deep pockets and not a very fast runner, I see the overriding advantage being that CaxtonFX allows me to withdraw cash as little and often as I like without being hit with the charges.


I have just done a check myself and I have no bias as I have the Fairfax and I have ordered the Caxton. Something to do with eggs not in one basket.
The rates that I have just seen are FairFX at 1.16 to £1
and Caxton at 1.1545 to £1
As you say FairFX is usually a better rate than Caxton.
Both have good points.


----------



## neilmac

Chascass said:


> Yes that is how I understand it, Visa are quoting 1.177516 euros to the £ today, if you withdraw 300 euros today at a ATM abroad with a Nationwide debit card, with the new charges deducted you would still receive 1.15 euros to the £.
> Even with the new charges the rate is still hard to beat
> 
> Charlie


This is my understanding too.

Much easier to stick with a Nationwide card than opening new accounts elsewhere and loading this and that.....

Keep it simple


----------



## brockley

Good point about eggs and baskets Grath, I have a debit card with ATM charges comparable to FairFX for that very reason.

Like I said, the fluctuating minor differences in their exchange rates is neither here nor there, it's the charges that do the damage.

The only problem with putting all of your hard earned eggs into both of those baskets is that they are owned by the same farmer!


----------



## 113016

brockley said:


> Good point about eggs and baskets Grath, I have a debit card with ATM charges comparable to FairFX for that very reason.
> 
> Like I said, the fluctuating minor differences in their exchange rates is neither here nor there, it's the charges that do the damage.
> 
> The only problem with putting all of your hard earned eggs into both of those baskets is that they are owned by the same farmer!


And Brockley I understand that neither are covered by the Bank deposit protection scheme.

See note 18 in the link

http://www.caxtonfxcard.com/termsncondition.asp?dist=CAXTGENL

I imagine that FairFx is similar


----------



## brockley

Grath, I'm not quite sure what your point is, you seem to be saying that funds held by Caxton and FairFX would be vulnerable if Newcastle Building Society went to the wall. 

In that case, I can't understand why you would want both cards and say it's "something to do with eggs not in one basket" :? 

Being NBS, it isn't surprising that both cards have identical terms and conditions (apart from their charges of course). Notes 18 are the same. One comfort on offer is in notes 22, they say "funds you have loaded, which have arrived with and been deposited by Newcastle Building Society, are protected against the claims made by creditors". - I wouldn't bank on that though!


----------



## 113016

Brockley, I am not trying to make any point at all, I was just showing the two cards are similar.
Regarding the security, it is not an issue for me as I don't load that much and I prefer the convenience. From what I have read neoither would be covered by the Bank repayment scheme.
I wanted two cards just in case we have trouble with one.
I did have Nationwide but cancelled it due to the changes.
As I said no point, just information.


----------



## brockley

Ahhh! I see said the blind man


----------



## Techno100

Been up n down but just now hit 1.16 !!


----------



## 113016

This morning 
Fair FX at 1.1650 to 1£
Caxton at 1.16 to £1
Still waiting for 1.20 but will it go even further?
Then will we buy?


----------



## neilmac

Grath said:


> This morning
> Fair FX at 1.1650 to 1£
> Caxton at 1.16 to £1
> Still waiting for 1.20 but will it go even further?
> Then will we buy?


HIFX are showing above 1.18 to the £, so I'll still be using good ol' Nationwide


----------



## Rapide561

*Cards*

Hi

I am in communication with the FSA re "protection" for deposits on pre paid cards.

I also recently received an email from Caxton covering safety of funds etc.

I will get back once I have all the replies in. At present, the emails from Caxton and the FSA seem to contradict each other.

Russell


----------



## Techno100

neilmac said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> This morning
> Fair FX at 1.1650 to 1£
> Caxton at 1.16 to £1
> Still waiting for 1.20 but will it go even further?
> Then will we buy?
> 
> 
> 
> HIFX are showing above 1.18 to the £, so I'll still be using good ol' Nationwide
Click to expand...

I think you'll find that that is the bank rate not the rate that a customer actually gets


----------



## brockley

Can anyone explain in words of few syllables, why it is with all the problems Ireland, Greece and other European countries are having, the experts are saying that pound will continue to have a rough ride against the euro? I appreciate we will be giving a hefty 'loan' to Ireland, but with my simplistic view, I can't help thinking the pound should be romping ahead of the euro in the current climate.


----------



## Rapide561

Euro - good question Brockley! 

I can't answer but am guessing....

1) There are still some strong countries within the Eurozone

2) The UK economy is still fragile

3) UK interest lates are very low. 

Russel


----------



## Chascass

Techno100 said:


> neilmac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> This morning
> Fair FX at 1.1650 to 1£
> Caxton at 1.16 to £1
> Still waiting for 1.20 but will it go even further?
> Then will we buy?
> 
> 
> 
> HIFX are showing above 1.18 to the £, so I'll still be using good ol' Nationwide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you'll find that that is the bank rate not the rate that a customer actually gets
Click to expand...

I think you will find that Nationwide use the Visa Commercial rate for transactions abroad at ATM's before the new charge of 2% is taken off, the rate you would receive today is 1.181779 euros to the £ - 2%

Charlie


----------



## 113016

Techno100 said:


> neilmac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> This morning
> Fair FX at 1.1650 to 1£
> Caxton at 1.16 to £1
> Still waiting for 1.20 but will it go even further?
> Then will we buy?
> 
> 
> 
> HIFX are showing above 1.18 to the £, so I'll still be using good ol' Nationwide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you'll find that that is the bank rate not the rate that a customer actually gets
Click to expand...

No Techno the FairFX (1.1650) and the CaxtonFX (1.16) is today's loading rate that you or I would get if we loaded the cards.
I don't know about the other card.


----------



## neilmac

Chascass said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neilmac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> This morning
> Fair FX at 1.1650 to 1£
> Caxton at 1.16 to £1
> Still waiting for 1.20 but will it go even further?
> Then will we buy?
> 
> 
> 
> HIFX are showing above 1.18 to the £, so I'll still be using good ol' Nationwide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you'll find that that is the bank rate not the rate that a customer actually gets
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you will find that Nationwide use the Visa Commercial rate for transactions abroad at ATM's before the new charge of 2% is taken off, the rate you would receive today is 1.181779 euros to the £ - 2%
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Agreed, so if I draw money on my nationwide card today (as I will, in Spain) I'll get pretty much 1.16 to the £ net.

No loading this that or the other, obtaining new cards, just putting my trusty card in the wall and getting my cash.

The difference between this and the hyped new methods hardly seem worth the effort  IMHO


----------



## bognormike

Rapide561 said:


> Euro - good question Brockley!
> 
> I can't answer but am guessing....
> 
> 1) There are still some strong countries within the Eurozone
> 
> 2) The UK economy is still fragile
> 
> 3) UK interest lates are very low.
> 
> Russel


spot on Russell - even with Interest Rates being low 8) :lol:

When we get some reduction our deficit, and growth is seen to be ticking along nicely, interest rates will have to go up. Mind you, the markets have probably discounted all this anyway
:roll:


----------



## Chascass

One other thing to take into consideration is, what outlets will take loaded cards.

In the summer we toured France with my sister and brother-in-law, they are not in the Nationwide so had £1000 loaded onto a card at Lloyds bank (Don't know the name of the card) 50% of ATM's and other outlets would not accept it, they ended up using they Debit card a lot of the time.

Charlie


----------



## Techno100

Accepted anywhere that displays mastercard.

It's all very well getting 1:18 for purchases today minus 2% but I'll still have euros on my card bought at 1:16 when the rate drops.


----------



## 113016

Chascass said:


> One other thing to take into consideration is, what outlets will take loaded cards.
> 
> In the summer we toured France with my sister and brother-in-law, they are not in the Nationwide so had £1000 loaded onto a card at Lloyds bank (Don't know the name of the card) 50% of ATM's and other outlets would not accept it, they ended up using they Debit card a lot of the time.
> 
> Charlie


FairFX and CaxtonFx are both Mastercard and therefore are accepted almost everywhere.
never had any problem


----------



## Rapide561

*Caxton*

Hi

I had the Caxton refused at an auto toll booth in Italy and France.

Be aware too that if you use a self service fuel station, you may have a pre authorisation of over 100 euro, even if you only spend 20 euro. The pre authoriation will disappear after a couple of days, but I found that my funds were "trapped"

Russell


----------



## neilmac

Techno100 said:


> It's all very well getting 1:18 for purchases today minus 2% but I'll still have euros on my card bought at 1:16 when the rate drops.


Or..... goes up :wink:


----------



## brockley

neilmac said:


> Chascass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neilmac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> This morning
> Fair FX at 1.1650 to 1£
> Caxton at 1.16 to £1
> Still waiting for 1.20 but will it go even further?
> Then will we buy?
> 
> 
> 
> HIFX are showing above 1.18 to the £, so I'll still be using good ol' Nationwide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you'll find that that is the bank rate not the rate that a customer actually gets
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you will find that Nationwide use the Visa Commercial rate for transactions abroad at ATM's before the new charge of 2% is taken off, the rate you would receive today is 1.181779 euros to the £ - 2%
> 
> Charlie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed, so if I draw money on my nationwide card today (as I will, in Spain) I'll get pretty much 1.16 to the £ net.
> 
> No loading this that or the other, obtaining new cards, just putting my trusty card in the wall and getting my cash.
> 
> The difference between this and the hyped new methods hardly seem worth the effort  IMHO
Click to expand...

I would tend to agree with you Neil, if only the Isle of Man branch of Nationwide 'International' would allow cards or cheque books!!

When I asked them why they didn't allow cards, they told me they did saving accounts only and if I wanted to withdraw funds they would have to sent them to another bank account in my name, all this with a stunning interest rate of well under 3% !! How are they getting any customers at all I wonder.

Looks like the trusty old Caxton for me, but I won't be using it at automated fuel stations or toll booths any more thanks to Russell.


----------



## goldi

brockley said:


> Can anyone explain in words of few syllables, why it is with all the problems Ireland, Greece and other European countries are having, the experts are saying that pound will continue to have a rough ride against the euro? I appreciate we will be giving a hefty 'loan' to Ireland, but with my simplistic view, I can't help thinking the pound should be romping ahead of the euro in the current climate.


 Afternoon folks,

Its because the British economy is closely connected with the eurovone.

norm


----------



## brockley

It must be a very expensive vone call Norn


----------



## erneboy

If our trading partners are in trouble it will hurt us too so it's in our interests to help them remain stable or at least to help them avoid having their economies grind to a halt, Alan


----------



## goldi

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\hello,


So here is the dilemma, Do you buy the euro now for next year whilst it is weak against the pound or wait till you need the euros which might be 7 % less. ?



norm


----------



## Chascass

Years ago I tried to second guess what the markets might do, but came to the conclusion that what they know (the markets) has already been factored in, its the unknown events in the future that will drive rates.

One of Donald Rumsfeld quotes sums it up........."I would not say that the future is necessarily less predictable than the past. I think the past was not predictable when it started."


----------



## trevd01

goldi said:


> \\\\\\\\\\\\\\hello,
> 
> So here is the dilemma, Do you buy the euro now for next year whilst it is weak against the pound or wait till you need the euros which might be 7 % less. ?
> 
> norm


A few questions

How much are you buying?

What is your attitude to risk, What can you afford to lose?

What interest rate are you forgoing on your pounds?


----------



## 113016

goldi said:


> \\\\\\\\\\\\\\hello,
> 
> So here is the dilemma, Do you buy the euro now for next year whilst it is weak against the pound or wait till you need the euros which might be 7 % less. ?
> 
> norm


I think that if it gets to 1.20 I will probably buy a few.
Still waiting


----------



## goldi

Hello again,



I think that if the euro rises again against the pound it will weaken in the new year if portugal get into trouble but hey who knows,? just take it as it comes .




norm


----------



## Tobysmumndad

*Bank of England MPC members sending mixed messages again!*

The Pound/Euro interbank rate has just dropped back below 1.18. I attribute it to the markets analysing this

Will they, won't they print more money? That would cause the Pound to fall and stoke the fires of inflation, which is what Mr Posen - a devout follower of Keynsian economics - wants. I strongly suspect that most of the people in power secretly want it too, in order to inflate away our huge national debt.

Let's hope for our sakes that the lone voice of Andrew Sentance is listened to.

We have just returned from nearly three months in France, during which time we saw the exchange rate on our Nationwide Gold Card transactions fall from 1.2002 on the 2nd of September to 1.1257 on the 23rd of October, and then, with the better than expected third quarter GDP figures, gradually recover to 1.1678 last Sunday. That was in spite of the aforementioned hanky-panky coming from the MPC!


----------



## Techno100

> No loading this that or the other, obtaining new cards, just putting my trusty card in the wall and getting my cash.
> 
> The difference between this and the hyped new methods hardly seem worth the effort  IMHO


EFFORT???????? there is none :roll: 
I applied online one Sunday and it took about 10 minutes, an email reply quickly followed saying I'd been accepted. I received my card on the Wednesday.
Seems completely effortless to me and I can check my balance and load my card by text which is free on my contract.
If the rate looks good I can buy in an instant and get immediate confirmation of my purchase. I can buy as little as 150 euros.
SIMPLES :wink:


----------



## Zube

neilmac said:


> Chascass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neilmac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> This morning
> Fair FX at 1.1650 to 1£
> Caxton at 1.16 to £1
> Still waiting for 1.20 but will it go even further?
> Then will we buy?
> 
> 
> 
> HIFX are showing above 1.18 to the £, so I'll still be using good ol' Nationwide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you'll find that that is the bank rate not the rate that a customer actually gets
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you will find that Nationwide use the Visa Commercial rate for transactions abroad at ATM's before the new charge of 2% is taken off, the rate you would receive today is 1.181779 euros to the £ - 2%
> 
> Charlie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed, so if I draw money on my nationwide card today (as I will, in Spain) I'll get pretty much 1.16 to the £ net.
> 
> No loading this that or the other, obtaining new cards, just putting my trusty card in the wall and getting my cash.
> 
> The difference between this and the hyped new methods hardly seem worth the effort  IMHO
Click to expand...

Don't forget the Nationwide charge for ATMs is 2% plus £1 for every cash withdrawal

Zube


----------



## Chascass

The £ is not taken off at source, but you are correct a £ will be charged to your account, so if you withdraw say 400 euros from a ATM today you would be charged approximately 2.3% if you include the £ that will be charged to your account, which equates to near enough 1.155 euros to the £.

Charlie


----------



## jud

*THE EURO*

hi all the pound will stay low because our interest rate is low crap interest no invest when the euro came out it was worth 59 PENCE i mean who wants to invest in this country the state of it today no wonder the pound isn.t worth anything. be lucky


----------



## Tobysmumndad

We used to be able to withdraw 400 Euros from ATMs in the good old days when the exchange rate was 1.40. However, since the exchange rate fell to its present levels, we've found our withdrawals limited to 300 Euros.

I see that the markets have had another think, and the interbank bid price is now back up at 1.18. It's enough to make you dizzy.

:?


----------



## Techno100

It started to weaken yesterday and finished at 1:1620 last night after rising all day. Already this a.m. it has started to improve for us!


----------



## 113016

Still waiting for the magical 1.20.
I am keeping a check with a browser short cut.
Caxton 1.630
Fairfx 1.675
At this moment


----------



## 113016

Update
Fairfx now 1.170
Caxton still 1.1630


----------



## Tobysmumndad

Currently storming up through 1.1920 (Interbank Bid Price GBPEUR here)

Sod's Law, now that we've returned to the UK!


----------



## Techno100

You may get that yet, the word is it's on a slide :wink: up to 1695 already


----------



## Techno100

If you have windows 7 ?? got to control panel/ dektop gadgets/currency and it'll put a widget on your desktop than monitors the bank inter exchange rate 8)


----------



## Hezbez

Techno100 said:


> If you have windows 7 ?? got to control panel/ dektop gadgets/currency and it'll put a widget on your desktop than monitors the bank inter exchange rate 8)


Didn't know about that - thanks!


----------



## 113016

Techno100 said:


> If you have windows 7 ?? got to control panel/ dektop gadgets/currency and it'll put a widget on your desktop than monitors the bank inter exchange rate 8)


Hi Techno.
My computer still runs on Gas and electric from the treadmill, but thanks as I am just about to update to one of these new fangle lap top things.


----------



## goldi

Morning folks,



Euro now extends to ten week low.



norm


----------



## raynipper

Techno100 said:


> If you have windows 7 ?? got to control panel/ dektop gadgets/currency and it'll put a widget on your desktop than monitors the bank inter exchange rate 8)


And Vista Techno.

Thanks Ray.


----------



## Techno100

Thanks Ray
Actually we only have to right click on the desktop to select gadgets


----------



## Techno100

1720!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
1725!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Techno100

Been very low for a long time now but Caxton just hit 1:1320 highest for months €500 cost £441.70 by text msg


----------



## Rapide561

*Rates*

My latest transactions on to the Clarity Card have gone through at 1.147 - debited to the account yesterday. The worse since on this trip was 1.10 and the bet 1.153.

I use Caxton for cash though, load it and withdraw immediately, although it expires in a few days, so that's that til I get back!

It would be nice to see 1.53 again like in Spring 2007! I would stay here forever after opening a euro account first!

Russell


----------



## spatz1

Seems its at a bit of a crossroads re testing the old channel and its anyones guess where it might go from here, but not good that uk banks have been downgraded....

http://screencast.com/t/GSS23xOM7K


----------



## Rapide561

*Downgrades*

I was reading about the potential downgrading of banks and noted a few mutuals were on the list too, including the Yorkshire, the Norwich & Peterborough, Newcastle to name but a few. I have no idea how relevant a downgrading could be to anything really!

Meanwhile, can we have 1.53 again please!

Russell


----------



## Techno100

I bought at the right time 1:1320 but sadly did not buy enough  
It has continually fallen and now at 1:0950 :roll:


----------



## raynipper

So whats happening to the dropping Pound?? 
Has some dumb politician opened his great gob, is inflation out of control, have we too many asylum seekers on benefits?

Just hope that well paid clown King nudges up the interest rate a little next time.

Ray.


----------



## coppo

We are going overseas in a couple of days for 6 months, today it is 1.10 exchange rate, is it better to just take sterling and change at the bank in Germany etc, i have a Halifax clarity card(thanks for that Russell) and a Caxton although not put anything on the Caxton yet.

Paul.


----------



## Glandwr

Covert measures to devalue through things like quatative easing (printing money) have being going on for a while now Ray. It is part of the strategy for the export led recovery. Unfortunately damn Johnny foreigner is using the so called “euro crisis” to keep up with us. 

I think of it as win win. When it’s going up I think it’s good for our trips abroad and when it goes down I see light at the end of the tunnel re our economy.

King would be clipped around the ear by GO if he raised rates just to support the pound now. 

You are right of course a rise would though have the consequence of strengthening the pound.

Dick


----------



## raynipper

King & Co. have done it again. Down to €1.10 mid range today.

Give the twerp another gong........ Grrrrrrrrrrr.

Ray.


----------



## teemyob

*Locally*



 raynipper said:


> King & Co. have done it again. Down to €1.10 mid range today.
> 
> Give the twerp another gong........ Grrrrrrrrrrr.
> 
> Ray.


Just ordered some for local collection €1.0815 Thoma Cook. Post office was €1.067. I would imagine I will get around €1.09-€1.10 on Nationwide Card.

TM


----------



## Techno100

*Re: Locally*



teemyob said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> King & Co. have done it again. Down to €1.10 mid range today.
> 
> Give the twerp another gong........ Grrrrrrrrrrr.
> 
> Ray.
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered some for local collection €1.0815 Thoma Cook. Post office was €1.067. I would imagine I will get around €1.09-€1.10 on Nationwide Card.
> 
> TM
Click to expand...

Caxton 1.0825 just now but always goes up by 13:00 then falls again


----------



## tonyt

Just for info - June 20 I was getting 1.13 on my Santander Credit Card - purchases or cash withdrawals - no fee.


----------



## Glandwr

Trend is down 

Dick


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

The £ always plummets against the euro when I am about to go over the water.  
On my return it bounces back. :lol: 
I may be away from 19July but not fixed to that date

Dave p


----------



## bognormike

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> The £ always plummets against the euro when I am about to go over the water.
> On my return it bounces back. :lol:
> I may be away from 19July but not fixed to that date
> 
> Dave p


thanks Dave, if you could post your date of return we'll get stocked up with Euros :lol: 8)


----------



## Telbell

Ouch!!

Caxton 1.079 at the mo! 8O 

Think it'll have to be my Santander CC next trip


----------



## teemyob

*Cash*

I got some cash yesterday.

By ordering online and going to Thomas Cook instead of the Post Office, I was better off by almost €10.

The post office gives an equal rate, but you have to order over £500.

I will post what I get off Nationwide on my return.

TM


----------



## raynipper

My nephew in Spain has found this helpful.............. in English..

www.travellingtospain.co.uk

Ray.


----------



## raynipper

Cheaper petrol in time for holidays 




June 27, 2011 




PETROL stations around France are expected to cut their prices this week, in time for the summer holiday getaway which begins on Friday.

Unleaded and diesel should drop by up to three centimes per litre, as distributors pass on the savings from a decline in crude oil prices.

Leclerc is the first to pass the price cut on to customers, from this morning. Total, Esso, Shell and Auchan have agreed to do the same in the coming days.

A study by the French competition watchdog DGCCRF last month found drivers were not benefitting when the price of crude oil fell, because petrol stations kept the extra margin for themselves.

Finance minister Christine Lagarde has considered forcing distributors to cut their prices if the practice continued.

Many families in France will be taking to the road this weekend as the summer holidays get under way. 

Ray.


----------



## teemyob

*France*



raynipper said:


> Cheaper petrol in time for holidays
> 
> June 27, 2011
> 
> PETROL stations around France are expected to cut their prices this week, in time for the summer holiday getaway which begins on Friday.
> 
> Unleaded and diesel should drop by up to three centimes per litre, as distributors pass on the savings from a decline in crude oil prices.
> 
> Leclerc is the first to pass the price cut on to customers, from this morning. Total, Esso, Shell and Auchan have agreed to do the same in the coming days.
> 
> A study by the French competition watchdog DGCCRF last month found drivers were not benefitting when the price of crude oil fell, because petrol stations kept the extra margin for themselves.
> 
> Finance minister Christine Lagarde has considered forcing distributors to cut their prices if the practice continued.
> 
> Many families in France will be taking to the road this weekend as the summer holidays get under way.
> 
> Ray.


Diesel 1st July 2011

St. Tropez £1.08
Staines £1.35

Who said France was expensive!

TM


----------



## Techno100

Caxton website been off for at least 12 hrs :?


----------



## Rapide561

*Caxton*

It seems to happen quite regularly. You would think is possible to put a "holding" message up or something.

Russell


----------



## Telbell

OK now. 1.11


----------



## WildThingsKev

I always use our Saga visa, has anybody posted a link to the visa card currency converter webpage before?

The rate is about 1.14 at the moment.

Kev


----------



## Techno100

Caxton Xmas special 1:18 today
http://www.caxtonfxcard.com/index.asp?dist=CAXTGENL


----------



## erneboy

Good rate, bought a few when I got the email alert, Alan.


----------



## Techno100

It really is a CAXTON special Alan

Compare http://www.compareholidaymoney.com/


----------



## Techno100

Offer over. Back to 1:17 but I imagine it may rise again.


----------



## goldi

Morning all,

Might touch 120 today but if greece drops out in the new year it might touch 125.

norm


----------



## nicholsong

goldi said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Might touch 120 today but if greece drops out in the new year it might touch 125.
> 
> norm


Just has! You got that right Goldi.


----------



## Chascass

Over 1.20 now, onward and up.........I hope 

Charlie


----------



## Ebby

*Card Charges Abroad*

Not sure that I am posting this in the correct section.In yesterdays
Mail 21-12-11, headline: Victory in foreign currency rip off.
The top banks will drop the charges to use your card when abroad 
to make purchases and withdraw cash.This has come about due to 
pressure from Consumer groups and the Office of Fair Trading.It 
says that Nationwide does not apply these charges,I think the Mail
is wrong in this instance,as it cost me a small fortune to withdraw
cash during our month in France last year.Does anybody know 
when these changes are coming into force?
It will also be interesting to see what Nationwide do about our free
travel insurance if they drop the charges.

Ebby


----------



## barryd

*Re: Card Charges Abroad*



Ebby said:


> Not sure that I am posting this in the correct section.In yesterdays
> Mail 21-12-11, headline: Victory in foreign currency rip off.
> The top banks will drop the charges to use your card when abroad
> to make purchases and withdraw cash.This has come about due to
> pressure from Consumer groups and the Office of Fair Trading.It
> says that Nationwide does not apply these charges,I think the Mail
> is wrong in this instance,as it cost me a small fortune to withdraw
> cash during our month in France last year.Does anybody know
> when these changes are coming into force?
> It will also be interesting to see what Nationwide do about our free
> travel insurance if they drop the charges.
> 
> Ebby


I think Nationwide charge 2% plus a £1 for cash withdrawls

However their exchange rate is pretty much the commercial one so would be £1.20 now whereas the prepaid cards are free to use but offer a lower rate so I think its swings and roundabouts.

I suspect if banks are forced to stop charging they will simply offer a lower rate.


----------



## Chascass

Also there is no charge when using the Nationwide Credit card when abroad. 

I understand the new changes only applied to banks that make charges for using their cards in this country ?.

Charlie


----------



## goldi

Afternoon all,


I,m in no rush to buy euros at present. Th sterling pound is the under valued currency. the euro is forcast to weaken next year. 
Anyway there is no point , the euro might not exist this time next year.

norm


----------



## Techno100

Caxton 1:1820


----------



## Rapide561

*1.21*

1.21 now on the interbank rates - so Halifax Clarity will be close to that (better from my experiences)

Have applied for a fee free debit card today. Will report back.

Russell


----------



## Techno100

1:1850


----------



## javea

Morning report from Caxton:

Caxton FX Morning Report: 06.01.12 
Richard Driver, Analyst

The euro came under further selling pressure yesterday and posted fresh lows against several currencies. For us, it is quite clear that the euro is going to depreciate, fundamentals have been pointing this way for some time now and market sentiment is worsening every month. The key obstacle to further euro downside is profit-taking, but this is only short-term by nature


----------



## Penquin

Ultima Exchange current rate;

£1 = €1.2107

and it is expected to go higher..........  

Dave


----------



## Zozzer

Chascass said:


> Also there is no charge when using the Nationwide Credit card when abroad.
> 
> I understand the new changes only applied to banks that make charges for using their cards in this country ?.
> 
> Charlie


This isn't strictly true. No charges are only available to those who use Nationwide as their main account AND deposit a minimum of £750 a month. People on low incomes still have to pay the charges and are barred from getting free holiday insurance.

It doesn't matter how much you have in accounts or ISA's, if you don't meet the criteria, you will be charged. And that sticks right up my nose as I have to pay, and my wife who is still working doesn't.

So this year, I'll leave my credit card at home, and my wife will use hers and we'll keep a log of what each of us spends. Sorting everything out when we get home.


----------



## PAT4NEIL

I said to myself last month when it hits 1.20 I will buy the large sum that I need in the next six months.

However when it it 1.20 I rang around some forward exchanges and was only offered 1.18.

So now my target is at least 1.25, although I am a little worried about buying to large amount of the euros and sitting on them for six months.

Decisions, decisions.

Pat


----------



## steco1958

PAT4NEIL said:


> I said to myself last month when it hits 1.20 I will buy the large sum that I need in the next six months.
> 
> However when it it 1.20 I rang around some forward exchanges and was only offered 1.18.
> 
> So now my target is at least 1.25, although I am a little worried about buying to large amount of the euros and sitting on them for six months.
> 
> Decisions, decisions.
> 
> Pat


I wouldn't buy 6 months worth at a time, only buy what you need for now.

The price in 6 month may change, for the better.


----------



## Chascass

Zozzer said:


> Chascass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also there is no charge when using the Nationwide Credit card when abroad.
> 
> I understand the new changes only applied to banks that make charges for using their cards in this country ?.
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't strictly true. No charges are only available to those who use Nationwide as their main account AND deposit a minimum of £750 a month. People on low incomes still have to pay the charges and are barred from getting free holiday insurance.
> 
> It doesn't matter how much you have in accounts or ISA's, if you don't meet the criteria, you will be charged. And that sticks right up my nose as I have to pay, and my wife who is still working doesn't.
> 
> So this year, I'll leave my credit card at home, and my wife will use hers and we'll keep a log of what each of us spends. Sorting everything out when we get home.
Click to expand...

Hi Zozzer

If you had a joint Flex account (as we do) its the same amount (£750) and we both get free travel insurance.
We also have flex accounts of our own that we transfer money to from the joint account.

Charlie


----------



## jonse

*£ Euro*

Why bother to change so much money If you use your c/c you still get a discount on your purchases abroad, in November it was 1.14 Dec 1.13 today its Evan better If you buy diesel its still cheaper than UK without the discount, and why cart around loads of food stuff they do have super markets in Europe apart from the bovral lot, Oh and the marmite groupies,


----------



## stephenpug

120 euro to the pound in merry hill dudley today the pound seems to be getting stronger = bad for exports but good for holiday makers :?


----------



## goldi

stephenpug said:


> 120 euro to the pound in merry hill dudley today the pound seems to be getting stronger = bad for exports but good for holiday makers :?


 Sounds agood deal if your ready to roll.

norm


----------



## PAT4NEIL

People need to buy euros for different things if it was just a holiday spending money I would gladly take a punt on £1,000 worth. Probably just putting it on the caxton card.

However I need about 60,000 euros in three stages about a month or so apart, concluding end of April may run into May.

So buying at 1.25 instead of 1.00 something is a great saving, however if it goes highter than 1.25 then it will be at a loss, but I cant see it going much higher. The risk could be that I am left holding the baby if it collapses and there is no euro.

Pat

(also cant pay by debit card or credit card can only do iban or swift transfer).


----------



## spatz1

PAT4NEIL said:


> People need to buy euros for different things if it was just a holiday spending money I would gladly take a punt on £1,000 worth. Probably just putting it on the caxton card.
> 
> However I need about 60,000 euros in three stages about a month or so apart, concluding end of April may run into May.
> 
> So buying at 1.25 instead of 1.00 something is a great saving, however if it goes highter than 1.25 then it will be at a loss, but I cant see it going much higher. The risk could be that I am left holding the baby if it collapses and there is no euro.
> 
> Pat
> 
> (also cant pay by debit card or credit card can only do iban or swift transfer).


decifer this chart :lol: :lol:

http://screencast.com/t/zfxFmc03

major support is only a penny away at 81p to a euro with bad news expected out of europe next week....

Assuming it bounces off that you re only a penny out which will only cost you £2k ish on 3 lots of £60k if you buy now and look on the bright side if you d needed the money last year it would have cost you a dam site more :lol:

if you mean £60k in total its only £400...


----------



## Glandwr

I don't see that they care a fig about the pound/euro rate it’s the dollar that it is falling against and we are in the middle. We have the drag of our european connexions but are seen as slightly the safer haven. A position against the pound is unlikely to produce intervention.

Let it rip   

Dick


----------



## PAT4NEIL

[qupte
decifer this chart :lol: :lol:

http://screencast.com/t/zfxFmc03

major support is only a penny away at 81p to a euro with bad news expected out of europe next week....

Assuming it bounces off that you re only a penny out which will only cost you £2k ish on 3 lots of £60k if you buy now and look on the bright side if you d needed the money last year it would have cost you a dam site more :lol:

if you mean £60k in total its only £400...[/quote]

No only 60,000 euros altogether.

Thats enough.

Pat


----------



## Zozzer

Chascass said:


> Zozzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chascass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also there is no charge when using the Nationwide Credit card when abroad.
> 
> I understand the new changes only applied to banks that make charges for using their cards in this country ?.
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't strictly true. No charges are only available to those who use Nationwide as their main account AND deposit a minimum of £750 a month. People on low incomes still have to pay the charges and are barred from getting free holiday insurance.
> 
> It doesn't matter how much you have in accounts or ISA's, if you don't meet the criteria, you will be charged. And that sticks right up my nose as I have to pay, and my wife who is still working doesn't.
> 
> So this year, I'll leave my credit card at home, and my wife will use hers and we'll keep a log of what each of us spends. Sorting everything out when we get home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Zozzer
> 
> If you had a joint Flex account (as we do) its the same amount (£750) and we both get free travel insurance.
> We also have flex accounts of our own that we transfer money to from the joint account.
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Thanks Charlie, will look into that possibilty.


----------



## flyingpig

*To buy or not to buy*

Been checking the euro through Caxton all last week and up to today.
Up and down like a whores knickers!....buy...hold back....buy....hold back....... need to decide before 24th March, off to Spain.... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Ken.


----------



## MrsW

I use Smart Currency Exchange and they are saying the rate will be still better in the weeks to come. I'm waiting a bit longer to see if they are right!


----------



## goldi

Evening all,
The next big risk for the Euro is if it becomes certain Greece cannot pay its depts at the beginning of march then we will see Euro weakness.


norm


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

As posted earlier, I was informed by a reliable bwanker that it should peak at 1.25 by the end of this month.

Not far to go.

Dave p


----------



## GEMMY

Goldi, I don't know about Euro weakness, but I'm sure there will be an outbreak of the sh1tes. :wink: 

tony


----------



## Techno100

1:18 again just now


----------



## scotty1

*Euro*

Looking for some where did you find 1.18 many thanks? Scotty


----------



## 113016

*Re: Euro*



scotty1 said:


> Looking for some where did you find 1.18 many thanks? Scotty


118.45 at Fairfx
http://www.fairfx.com/

118 at Caxton
http://www.caxtonfxcard.com/


----------



## scotty1

*Euro*

Cheers mate. Scotty


----------



## shingi

I got 1.1690 through the Post Office online on Monday.
It's 1.1710 right now.


----------



## subfiver

Got 1.1910 with XE this afternoon; 1.1920 now ... will see what the morrow brings .. :roll:


----------



## bigtree

I got 1.1908 this afternoon from currencies direct.


----------



## Techno100

Caxton now 1:1840 not been there for a very long time!


----------



## Techno100

Just bought another 400€ by sms while caxton is at a record high of 1:1850
£337.55


----------



## mikeT

I purchased €300 this morning cost me £249.30 = €1.203 or 83.1pence per euro 
No fees at all with Santander Zero a/c


----------



## scotty1

*Euro*

Hi mike how did you buy them.cheers Scotty


----------



## mikeT

*Re: Euro*



scotty1 said:


> Hi mike how did you buy them.cheers Scotty


At cashpoint in the local bank hear in Spain and its a bank holiday today !!


----------



## scotty1

*Euro*

Cheers mate i will have to try that next time we are out.


----------



## oly

There are a few uk bank accounts who offer 'fee free to withdraw abroad'
They give the best business rate on the day. To have one of these accounts is by far the best way we have found to get Euros abroad.
As mentioned Santander offer the service. A couple of others I know of are N&P [which we use] and they have just upped the daily limit to £500 per day from the end of June. Also the relatively new Metro Bank expanding around the London area.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Why do some of us get excited over a few cents in the pound when we have forked out thousands of pounds for our motorhomes, campers or caravans. Then park in a glorified laybye for free :wink: 

Dave p


----------



## Techno100

No laybys for me! gotta be near water and what better than a huge water tower next door and river/canal ont tother side for FREE, spain tomorrow 8)


----------



## mikeT

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Why do some of us get excited over a few cents in the pound when we have forked out thousands of pounds for our motorhomes, campers or caravans. Then park in a glorified laybye for free :wink:
> 
> Dave p


If you spent more time out of the UK instead of" sulking on a chair "you could save a few 100 pounds in fees and poor exchange rate offered in rip off Briton !


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

mikeT said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do some of us get excited over a few cents in the pound when we have forked out thousands of pounds for our motorhomes, campers or caravans. Then park in a glorified laybye for free :wink:
> 
> Dave p
> 
> 
> 
> If you spent more time out of the UK instead of" sulking on a chair "you could save a few 100 pounds in fees and poor exchange rate offered in rip off Briton !
Click to expand...

I use cash from previous years hols and then cc and cash machines over the water.

To be out of my chair would be fantastic. Alzhiemers mum in law, wife and six dogs, daughter who worries about me, tenents not paying rent are a bit tying.

Dave p


----------



## oly

I'm with you Mike T. Why do people bother loading up FX and Caxton cards when all they need to do is get a uk bank account that gives fee free withdrawal at the best business rate for the day? can't better that can they?


----------



## Techno100

Because its only for the day exactly.
The exchange rate goes up and down and has been near 1 to 1
With pre paid cards you can stock up on euros when the rate is good and spend them when you want and quite possibly when the bank rate is crap on your day


----------



## steco1958

Techno100 said:


> Because its only for the day exactly.
> The exchange rate goes up and down and has been near 1 to 1
> With pre paid cards you can stock up on euros when the rate is good and spend them when you want and quite possibly when the bank rate is crap on your day


Techno,

I do a stock up, but only for a few months prior to going over the water, this allows me to spread the cost out of my available cash. this way works for me, your way works for you, and the other posters way works for them.

There is no hard and fast rule, as not everyones situation is the same.


----------



## raynipper

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> mikeT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do some of us get excited over a few cents in the pound when we have forked out thousands of pounds for our motorhomes, campers or caravans. Then park in a glorified laybye for free :wink:
> 
> Dave p
> 
> 
> 
> If you spent more time out of the UK instead of" sulking on a chair "you could save a few 100 pounds in fees and poor exchange rate offered in rip off Briton !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I use cash from previous years hols and then cc and cash machines over the water.
> 
> To be out of my chair would be fantastic. Alzhiemers mum in law, wife and six dogs, daughter who worries about me, tenents not paying rent are a bit tying.
> 
> Dave p
Click to expand...

Yes Dave.

Been there and got the Tee shirt (except the daughter).
All parents and in laws gone. Dog and chickens died. Sons got their own problems. Evicted tenants. Selling up before another recession.

Ray.


----------



## javea

Caxton offering 1.19 on card, 1.1918 on Fastpay today.


----------



## thieawin

Techno100 said:


> Because its only for the day exactly.
> The exchange rate goes up and down and has been near 1 to 1
> With pre paid cards you can stock up on euros when the rate is good and spend them when you want and quite possibly when the bank rate is crap on your day


BUTyou risk just as much the rate going the other way and buying at the top before rates go down. Currency trading, even small scale, is a gamble and we all know that in gambling only the bank/bookie/lottery promoters win every time. If you are so confident you can buy at the right time then you should be working as a currency trader.... I thought not?


----------



## DABurleigh

Euro exchange rate getting very close to best since 2008.

I'll start to get excited if it ever gets near to 2006 levels!  

That apart, it's all a bit like playing card games for pennies.

Dave


----------



## 113016

Techno100 said:


> No laybys for me! gotta be near water and what better than a huge water tower next door and river/canal ont tother side for FREE, spain tomorrow 8)


I know where you are, Castelsarison not sure of spelling. We prefer Moissac just along the canal a few mile.
Also just purchased a few Caxton Euro's at 1.19.
FiarFx is 1.1925
Enjoy spain


----------



## trevd01

Over the last year I reckon the maximum variance in what you would get for £1000 is about 50€.

£1,000 in a building society for a year would give you a risk free £25 after tax.

I don't think there is much of an incentive to gamble on euros, particularly loading a prepaid card which in itself is not completely risk free.

But then again, I'm a risk averse accountant :lol:

Graph of £ euro since 2006


----------



## Easyriders

We just got a letter today about Nationwide Select credit card, interest down to 9.9% 0n outstanding balances, and no commission charges for purchases in Europe.

We always pay the full balance every month to avoid interest, but now even most debit cards charge commission, we might be using Nationwide Select for supermarkets etc. abroad.


----------



## oly

Couldn't agree more. I got Euro 1.20 for £250 on Sunday using an n&p debit card. As you say those cards are not protected under the Financial Services Protection Scheme.


















00


----------



## raynipper

The Pound is gaining ground a little. €1.222 mid rate today.

Ray.


----------



## b2tus

CaxtonFX rate to load Euros is 1.1940 at time of typing this.


----------



## chrisgog

If anyone is interested I check the euro on this BBC site to give an indication if its going up or down.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business/market_data/ticker/markets/11/13/default.stm

If its on the up then you can usually say that next day you will get a better rate and vice versa
Chris


----------



## trevd01

Today on the money markets, the Euro is as cheap as it has been since 2008, apart from a couple of days in 2010

Google finance


----------



## Zozzer

chrisgog said:


> If anyone is interested I check the euro on this BBC site to give an indication if its going up or down.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business/market_data/ticker/markets/11/13/default.stm
> 
> If its on the up then you can usually say that next day you will get a better rate and vice versa
> Chris


I use the currency covertor gadget on the Window 7 desktop.
Simply click the right mouse button on and empty part of the screen
and click on the currency convertor in the Gadget Popup.

I currently have three currency convertor on my desktop

Sterling to Danish Krone
Sterling to Euro
Sterling to Dollar

Everytime I switch on the computer, the latest price is there. You can also changes as they happen during the day.


----------



## trevorf

The euro has now hit 1.23.

Going to France in 4 weeks time, has it peaked? When do I buy?

I used to be indecisive but I am not so sure now 8O 8O 8O 





Trevor


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I posted several weeks ago that we should expect to see 1.25 euro to the pound. Nearly there.

Edge your bets and buy some now.

Dave p


----------



## subfiver

just bought €600 at 1:1.2129; bound to go up now .... :wink:


----------



## trevorf

> I posted several weeks ago that we should expect to see 1.25 euro to the pound. Nearly there.


Yeah, saw that Dave but will it get there within the next 4 weeks.

Oh decisions decisions :lol: :lol: :lol:

Trevor


----------



## raynipper

OK Dave.
Where is the Pound/Dollar going in your expert opinion? I'm sweating.

Ray.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Not my expert opinion.
My bank manager told me so.

I do not bother whay the rate is if I am on hols and need some item or other it has to be paid for.

Roll on the death of the euro I have lots of Francs, Lire and Pesetas :lol: 

Davbe p


----------



## tonyt

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Roll on the death of the euro I have lots of Francs, Lire and Pesetas :lol:
> 
> Davbe p


........... and I have a wad of Drachmas - just waiting for the bubble to pop there so I can return and enjoy buying an Amstel for D100 - some chance!


----------



## raynipper

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Not my expert opinion.
> My bank manager told me so.
> 
> I do not bother whay the rate is if I am on hols and need some item or other it has to be paid for.
> 
> Roll on the death of the euro I have lots of Francs, Lire and Pesetas :lol:
> 
> Davbe p


Oh Dave, the Bank Manger....!!!!! What do they know..????? :roll:

Ray.


----------



## Rapide561

*Euro*

Trouble is with the Euro at 1.22, we don't gain much as diesel in Italy is 1.75 per litre! So no better off for fuel and that's always our biggest expense on tour.

Russell


----------



## Glandwr

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I posted several weeks ago that we should expect to see 1.25 euro to the pound. Nearly there.
> 
> Edge your bets and buy some now.
> 
> Dave p


If that happens George Osborne will tear his hair out. A high pound will destroy our exports. Still good for us though  

Dick


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Quote from my bank manager


Its a euro bankers plot.
They want our bailouts then stuff us.

Dave p


----------



## GEMMY

Not just bankers, but Euro countries as well, then stuff us. :wink: 

tony


----------



## trevorf

Looks like I left it too late, its back down to !.227 now   




Trevor


----------



## trevorf

Now at 1.244. Getting close to the 1.25 predicted.
Wonder if the change of President in France had influence?



Trevor


----------



## bognormike

trevorf said:


> Now at 1.244. Getting close to the 1.25 predicted.
> Wonder if the change of President in France had influence?
> 
> Trevor


it definitely has, Trevor, and the uncertainty in Greece. I've got some Euros in my Caxton account, and will buy some more if they move theirs a bit more - now €1.215/£1, that's quite a margin for them, it's normally about 2 cents below the "spot" rate - currently €1.2427.


----------



## ralph-dot

Tourist rates are only 1.2 and not the 1.24


----------



## GEMMY

I.2472 I might get a few on Saturday after my credit card closes  

tony


----------



## steco1958

GEMMY said:


> I.2472 I might get a few on Saturday after my credit card closes
> 
> tony


Is that wise, you will pay a charge + interest, as it is seen as a cash advance !!


----------



## GEMMY

NOT with a tesco credit card.  

tony


----------



## raynipper

Just wondering as we are about to move some Dollars into Pounds soon.

Previously I have used :-

http://www.xe.com/ucc/ and http://www.currencyfair.com/ with about equal results.
But just recently I see another company http://www.torfx.com/ gives consistently better rates of exchange.

Anyone have any knowledge or comments about this company?

Ray.


----------



## javea

raynipper said:


> Just wondering as we are about to move some Dollars into Pounds soon.
> 
> Previously I have used :-
> 
> http://www.xe.com/ucc/ and http://www.currencyfair.com/ with about equal results.
> But just recently I see another company http://www.torfx.com/ gives consistently better rates of exchange.
> 
> Anyone have any knowledge or comments about this company?
> 
> Ray.


I have used Torfx on a number of occasions to transfer both large and small amounts to my bank account in Spain.

Used them in preference to Crown Currency (good decision there) as they have a client account with Barclays into which your money is placed, at least that happened with my sterling purchase money) until the foreign currency is required.

I dealt with a chap called Jerry Rowe, he was very efficient.

Mike


----------



## WiltonShagpile

Have a look at Ice plc

Best rates I've come across so far....

All the best Wilt


----------



## raynipper

Thanks Wilt.
But I can only manage to see what the Pound buys. Can't find how to change Dollars to Pounds.

Ray.


----------



## babyrhino

Hello Ray

We use Torfx for our monthly standing order and they seem pretty reliable. Just got 1.223 for this month's transfer but haven't checked that against others.

I'm beginning to like this exchange rate business though - last October time our £1500 monthly transfer was only getting 1670 euro and this month it was 1834!

Also, because I fly back and forth with Ryanair every week and the fares tend to be the same number whether you pay in pounds or euro I buy all my journeys as returns from Carcassonne and pay in euros so they are getting cheaper all the time as well.

Long may it last!

Brian


----------



## trevorf

More bad news from Greece this morning. I reckon we could see 1.25 to the £ before the end of today!



Trevor


----------



## javea

trevorf said:


> More bad news from Greece this morning. I reckon we could see 1.25 to the £ before the end of today!
> 
> Trevor


Quite right Trevor - 1.2508 now


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Just as I predicted a few weeks ago.


I had a £50 bet on that it would reach 1.25 before 15/05/12

Dave p


----------



## trevorf

> I had a £50 bet on that it would reach 1.25 before 15/05/12


Should have made it £500 Dave, any tips on the next winner at Aintree :lol: :lol: :lol:

Trevor


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

trevorf said:


> I had a £50 bet on that it would reach 1.25 before 15/05/12
> 
> 
> 
> Should have made it £500 Dave, any tips on the next winner at Aintree :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Trevor
Click to expand...

My bank manager told me to have a flutter at 5 to 1.

The first horse past the post.

dave p


----------



## spatz1

well done...

but next time you bet just use a £1 and take the 544 to 1 > tax free


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

It is the first time ever that I have taken advice from a profesional and it be an earner.

Dave p


----------



## raynipper

Well done Dave. Looking good for the Pound against the Euro but has your Guru any smart observations on the Dollar to the Pound.???

Ray.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

No Ray, he is just a "token" bank manager. But thinks Greece is going to cause seriouse problems for the euro.

I could have told him that. :roll: 

dave p


----------



## raynipper

There is a train of thought that is predicting Greece's exit from the Euro bringing the whole pack of cards down.!!

http://www.marketoracle.co.uk/

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong

Ray

By the time one has read through all the articles in your link the markets will have moved  

Geoff


----------



## raynipper

Yes Geoff.
But I am happy to say they are moving in the right direction today at least.!!  

Ray.


----------



## chrisgog

Below is a link to the latest thoughts and prediction for the euro:-

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/news/travel/2012/05/should-you-buy-euros-now

chris


----------



## mrbricolage

Bank of England Q2 report is out on Friday, if it reports as analysts predict with the economy starting to pick up then I would wait until the weekend to buy Euros. Should start to rise towards 1.26 I would say.


----------



## GROUNDHOG

It has been as high as 1.25754 today, I am holding off buying until next week as there is still a bit more short term movement yet I feel.

Oil trend too is still down so again holding off filling the oil tank for another week or so, have to then or it will be dry!


----------



## chrisgog

Yes me too.
I have a 5p off fuel coupon from Tesco but do not need to use it till 26th and they said there is a price war on fuel now so expect 2p a litre off from the supermarkets.

Nice to have good news for a change.
Chris


----------



## tonyt

Caxton are offering €1.235 for the next 24 hours.

Is that a particularly good rate?


----------



## barryd

tonyt said:


> Caxton are offering €1.235 for the next 24 hours.
> 
> Is that a particularly good rate?


Its nearly 2 cents off the current commercial rate but not bad I suppose. I think my Halifax Clarity card offers the full commercial rate with no costs though.

http://uk.finance.yahoo.com/echarts...on;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=on;source=undefined;


----------



## barryd

Pound took a bit of a hammering today. Down 2 cents. Euro now 1.23 from 1.25 two days ago.

http://www.poundsterlingforecast.com/


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

GROUNDHOG said:


> It has been as high as 1.25754 today, I am holding off buying until next week as there is still a bit more short term movement yet I feel.
> 
> Oil trend too is still down so again holding off filling the oil tank for another week or so, have to then or it will be dry!


boilerjuice.com , lowest quote for some time is 55.9ppl
57ppl last August both plus vat.

I think it will drop[ a touch more before my 1400 litres are ordered.

Dave p


----------



## tracybx

dtp.

1kw in 3.6 kw of heating out.
you should invest in air source heat pumps


----------



## GROUNDHOG

Dave P - Think you are right I jumped a touch too early and paid 56.1, hedged my bets and only put in 1000 litres but will get another 1500 in July when it should be at rock bottom.

Re the Euro yes the £ dropped a bit today possibly aided by the news from Ireland but until Greece decides which way to go not sure there will be a significant change. Have to get mine next week anyway whatever the rate!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

tracybx said:


> dtp.
> 
> 1kw in 3.6 kw of heating out.
> you should invest in air source heat pumps


Great idea, as long as \i don`t move house.

our oil usage for the year will be around 1400 litres aprox £826 less heating allowance of £200 not too bad really.
i am thinkng of putting a wood burning stove in the lounge.
Dave p


----------



## raynipper

barryd said:


> Pound took a bit of a hammering today. Down 2 cents. Euro now 1.23 from 1.25 two days ago.
> 
> http://www.poundsterlingforecast.com/


Everything is a little 'volatile' just now Barry.
I changed some Dollars two weeks ago thinking it was a good rate. Today I would have got £2,000 more for waiting. Can't win.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong

Ray

If the difference in dollar/pound rate amounted to GBP 2,000 the 'fraudster' must have still left you with quite a lot :wink: 

Geoff


----------



## raynipper

Ha ha ha, you picked up on that Geoff.
It was the proceeds from our RV that went into a 5 bed, 3 bath modern house in Phoenix. 
It still doesn't get me enough Pounds to buy a 1 bed flat or starter home in SE England.

Ray.


----------



## jonse

*wood burner*

DTP, You will spend the saving on re decorating makes as much dirt as Candles and smoking


----------



## raynipper

Dave, your slipping..!!!
At least the Euro rate is. You were right about it hitting €1.25 but it's falen back just now to €1.235.

Ray.


----------



## Easyriders

Woodburner a great idea, if you can find good, seasoned hardwood to burn in it. We have one, saves a fortune in our LPG gas bills.

It doesn't create any dirt or mess, so long as you burn the right wood, and, most important, have a damper fitted in the chimney.


----------



## barryd

Wow! 1.27 now!

I saw diesel the other day in Austria at 1.29. Maybe we might get a litre of diesel on this trip for less than a quid!


----------



## Techno100

just bought another €150 for £119 1:2520


----------



## brianamelia

Techno100 said:


> just bought another €150 for £119 1:2520


Where from thanks
Bri


----------



## Techno100

Caxton online http://www.caxtonfx.com/currency-cards/


----------



## Techno100

It's 1:2524 this evening which is unusual for an overnight rate


----------



## garfield85

> Wow! 1.27 now!


bad news for a poor French which like to go in England...


----------



## Techno100

Stay there matey its much better!
In fact anywhere is better than here :lol:


----------



## garfield85

> In fact anywhere is better than here


Where is "here" ? :lol:


----------



## Techno100

Leeds up North


----------



## Techno100

I'm starting a job on Canon street in London on Monday and believe me there's nowhere I'd rather NOT be :?

I'm coming to France on the 17th tho 8) 8) 8)


----------



## garfield85

> Leeds up North


I never visited Leeds, but I am not sure about that...


----------



## Techno100

Well lucky for you the M1 goes right past it now :lol: 
Try York :wink:


----------



## Techno100

Britain is overcrowded and expensive for motorhomes. We all want to go to Europe where there is space and a slower lifestyle. I'm confused that you want to swim against the current when mainland Europe has so much to offer.


----------



## javea

1.2803 at 21.55 - are we really heading for 1.30?


----------



## Techno100

Did you know our Queen actually came to Leeds today? first time for 10 years poor lass :lol:

I say OUR Queen with a bit of pride as she still has her head :lol:


----------



## garfield85

> 1.2803 at 21.55 - are we really heading for 1.30?


The pound is not getting up, this is just the euro which is getting lower...

And the dollar is still making yoyo... :lol:


----------



## GROUNDHOG

No, we are heading for 2 to 1, maybe not tomorrow but eventually...the Euro is doomed longer term!


----------



## barryd

HA HA!!!!!

Im rich beyond my wildest dreams!!!!

Ill tell Mrs D she can have a Kebab today. 

Might even fill up the van for the fun of it!


----------



## GROUNDHOG

Five years ago the exchange rate was over 1.50 to 1 and that was before all the Euro problems were identified, my daughter bought a new mini ( car not skirt!) in Brussels when she lived there and rate was 1.62.

I can see it eventually heading back up that way again in the future so will not be buying the house in Provence just yet!

Love the blog Barry, keep up the good work!


----------



## nicholsong

Barry

Filled my MH here (Poland) last week 1 pound a litre (with help of 3p/lt Lidl voucher) The Zloty more or less tracks the Euro

Beer pound a pint.

Yep I feel rich!   

Geoff


----------



## cheshiregordon

having read the posts about the caxton card thought I'd apply for one until I discovered its not covered under the FSA so should it go belly up you'd loose your money! Time for a rethink.


----------



## javea

cheshiregordon said:


> having read the posts about the caxton card thought I'd apply for one until I discovered its not covered under the FSA so should it go belly up you'd loose your money! Time for a rethink.


If you are concerned about that there is an easy way around it. You can load the card via Internet or text message. Load a couple of hours before you need the money and then draw it out from a local ATM.

Must say I am not overly concerned about them getting into trouble, I have a £1,000 or so on my card at the moment and I am not losing any sleep over it.


----------



## raynipper

cheshiregordon said:


> having read the posts about the caxton card thought I'd apply for one until I discovered its not covered under the FSA so should it go belly up you'd loose your money! Time for a rethink.


Don't rely on the FSA. I did and lost everything.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

Its getting close to a quid a litre in Austria in places. Arrived in Slovenia yesterday and it seems to be about 1.35

Yeah the good old days of 1.5 are coming back!!

Although experts tell me this is a bad thing in the long run for the UK economy.


----------



## Techno100

Ironic looking at the last post above? Considering it's been up to 1.25
Today 1.1460 on Caxton right back where we were when we thought it was getting better :lol:


----------



## javea

Yes but as soon as it gets to the level where investors think it is a good buy they will pitch in and it will start to go up again, and just wait until after the Italian election, that could put the cat amongst the pigeons.  

MIKE


----------



## 113016

A little off topic, but related. I just can't believe the FTSE still rising


----------



## raynipper

1.00 GBP =1.17405 EUR 

Mid range today. Of course my UK pension gets paid into my French bank Monday........ :roll: 

Ray.


----------



## Glandwr

Grath said:


> A little off topic, but related. I just can't believe the FTSE still rising


Most of the FTSE companies although registered in London earn their profits outside the UK.

Rest of the world is doing a lot better. Even Portugal that held its first bond sale for two years yesrerday, it was oversubscribed by 100% and returns were a full percentage point below what was expected.

What could give the pound a real bounce would be DC sacking GO? Unlikely though as they are both in it together :lol: :lol:

Dick


----------



## 113016

Glandwr said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> A little off topic, but related. I just can't believe the FTSE still rising
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the FTSE companies although registered in London earn their profits outside the UK.
> 
> Rest of the world is doing a lot better. Even Portugal that held its first bond sale for two years yesrerday, it was oversubscribed by 100% and returns were a full percentage point below what was expected.
> 
> What could give the pound a real bounce would be DC sacking GO? Unlikely though as they are both in it together :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dick
Click to expand...

Dick, I realize that but things are not too good anywhere.
Personally, I think it is in for a fall, I hope so as I am looking to plough in. :wink:


----------



## Patrick_Phillips

So Dave uses slight of word to fool his backbenchers and the kids in the Forex are also fooled - so the pound drops because they think we could leave Europe.
At the same time, investors, who know we sell half our products in Europe see that the weak pound will boost export sales so the FTSE rises.
Magic - not!

Patrick


----------



## peribro

Grath said:


> A little off topic, but related. I just can't believe the FTSE still rising


There is an increasing view that bonds are overpriced and that investors will be moving out of bonds into equities in the near future. This of course will drive prices up so many people are trying to get in ahead of this predicted rise.


----------



## raynipper

Still going down ..................... or up depending on your view.
£1.00 = €1.165 mid range.

ray.


----------



## Glandwr

Pound has droped 5% against the euro in a month. Telegraph says that experts are predicting a further 20% fall during 2013.

Seems like only yesterday we were being told the euro was in emminent danger of collapse by the same paper :roll:

Dick


----------



## DABurleigh

Well austerity and growth aren't working, so it's back to inflating the deficit away instead.

They'll do away with the 2% target, inflation and interest rate will rise, £ will drop against $ and euro.

Dave


----------



## alhod

Went to Brittany for holiday in Oct 2009 when rate was 1:1.
Bought euros for house purchase exactly 2 years ago with rate at 1.18 : 1.
Watched the rise last year to around 1.30.
Now back exact same as 2 years ago and heading south.

How do the French express this? Something about plus ca change......!

Alan


----------



## Glandwr

DABurleigh said:


> Well austerity and growth aren't working,
> 
> Dave


As the majority of the economic establishment predicted in 2010

Dick


----------



## Techno100

1:1370  http://www.caxtonfx.com/currency-cards/


----------



## Rapide561

*Euro*

For once I have done the right thing. Back in November, I was on a Thomson aircraft flying to the UK. The lady next to me was going to pay for her trolley purchases in Euro - the cabin crew said the rate was 1.67. The lassy next to me got her money out. I said, oh, I'll have those from you, I need euro again soon. So I bought them at 1.30 for cash - she gained and I did too. She then told her mates, who told someone else and before we knew it, plus the 10 lads I was with, I had nobbled 800 euro at 1.30 cash!

Russell


----------



## raynipper

Slightly better today at €1.172 mid range.
Thats until some plonker opens his gob.

Ray.


----------



## Techno100

Caxton just now 1:1830


----------



## bognormike

pound seesm to be on an upward path; spot rate just now at €1.209
I'm watching before topping up 8)


----------



## Chausson

Hi
Just got some Euro's from ramsdens [pawn brokers] good rate 1,18.5
best it's been in a while.

Ron


----------



## raynipper

bognormike said:


> pound seesm to be on an upward path; spot rate just now at €1.209
> I'm watching before topping up 8)


€1.214 right now Mike.
Are we going to see €1.25 like DaveP predicted last year?

Ray.


----------



## bognormike

caxton rate now €1.19 - just grabbed some for my next trip 8)


----------



## 100127

Me too


----------



## erneboy

And me.


----------



## Happycampers

And another one here, fill your boots boys


----------



## bognormike

Caxton rate down to €1.187 now


----------



## Techno100

It's been 1:1950 all weekend


----------



## goldi

Afternoon all,


Euro now at 122.65 on xe website
the euro is said to weaken agaist the sterling pound.
norm


----------



## raynipper

And diesel at only €1.27 which makes it ............... ermmm........... ahhh.. In real money. :roll: 

Ray.


----------



## Rapide561

*Euro*

My N&P and Clarity transactions are going through at 1.226 ish - not bad.

Diesel in Lille area was 1.264, cheapest at Calais was 1.279. Luxembourg of course, 1.176 today.

I'm up to the neck at Calais now

Russ

Also, have done some more rate calculations, will blog them and link when I get all the bank advices through - a comparison of three cards and also cash.


----------



## raynipper

Yep, getting better and better.........................  

Exchange rate at €1.264 and diesel at €1.229 this weekend.
That makes a litre of diesel about 19 shillings and thrupence.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

> *raynipper wrote: *Yep, getting better and better.........................
> 
> Exchange rate at €1.264 and diesel at €1.229 this weekend.
> That makes a litre of diesel about 19 shillings and thrupence.
> 
> Ray.


Flipping heck! When (if) I get to France this summer Im just going to drive around in circles for the hell of it!


----------



## shingi

From today until Thursday the Post Office are offering 'special rates' on Euros and other currencies. I know some of you go down the FX or Caxton route but I don't and am quite happy with the rate of 1.2385. Just for info.


----------



## Kaytutt

shingi said:


> From today until Thursday the Post Office are offering 'special rates' on Euros and other currencies. I know some of you go down the FX or Caxton route but I don't and am quite happy with the rate of 1.2385. Just for info.


I ordered Euros today, I looked around online first but I got a better rate with Saga, 1.2393. I know the difference is negligible but Saga don't apply any charges for exchanging or delivering to the door in two days


----------



## mistycat

Just ordered our Euro's too,
now getting excited about our french trip,
but got a long weekend away first,
roll on the middle of sept YAHOOOO
Misty


----------



## barryd

Commercial Rate 1.2635 today which is what I should get on Halifax Clarity!!

Yessss!!!!! I'm rich beyond my wildest dreams!!! I might even pay for water this year!


----------



## mistycat

barryd said:


> Commercial Rate 1.2635 today which is what I should get on Halifax Clarity!!
> 
> Yessss!!!!! I'm rich beyond my wildest dreams!!! I might even pay for water this year!


Dont tell me i should be using my halifax clarity card rather than cash????
Misty


----------



## Kaytutt

mistycat said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Commercial Rate 1.2635 today which is what I should get on Halifax Clarity!!
> 
> Yessss!!!!! I'm rich beyond my wildest dreams!!! I might even pay for water this year!
> 
> 
> 
> Dont tell me i should be using my halifax clarity card rather than cash????
> Misty
Click to expand...

absolutely you should


----------



## barryd

Yep afraid so.

Pay for everything on it. Even a bit of cheese. Set up your current account to pay it off each month and there are zero charges for using it abroad, it uses the commercial exchange rate and cash withdrawls charges are very small and even less the nearer you take them out towards the end of the month.

No big deal for a 2 or 3 week trip but 3 to 6 months you save quite a lot.

See. I might look and sound stupid! 8O 

Last summer I wandered around Europe for weeks with just €6 pocket money. I think I still have it.


----------



## mistycat

First lesson learnt and we havn't even got there,
   
Misty 
with more pocket money than barry :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kaytutt

mistycat said:


> First lesson learnt and we havn't even got there,
> 
> Misty
> with more pocket money than barry :lol: :lol:


I can look after it for you? you can trust me, I'm an accountant :twisted:


----------



## mistycat

we will just have to spend it then,
Misty


----------



## goldi

Evening all,

Exchange rate now at 1.27 euros per sterling pound.

norm


----------



## GEMMY

Was 128.5 a week ago :wink: 

tony


----------



## cabby

Can anyone remember what the exchange rate was in November 2007 for me please.


cabby


----------



## GEMMY

1.35 

tony


----------



## cabby

sorry found it now 142 and a bit.The best I believe was around 152.
will it creep up a bit more due to the situation Franc is in now.

cabby


----------



## raynipper

I managed to bring a few Shekels over at €1.274 as Credit Agricole are doing 3.5% tax free for 3 months.

Ray.


----------



## tonyt

I recently booked some accommodation in France for next year and used my Halifax credit card. Statement today: €1.2726

That'll do nicely


----------



## swallow

*Eurocard*

Hi all excuse my ignorance but what I eurocard

Richard


----------



## cabby

Some companies produce a Prepaid debit card, either in Euro or American Dollars. Caxtonfx is one.

cabby


----------

